# Possible Ebola victim took Uber...



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/10...ng-into-possible-ebola-case-in-new-york-city/


----------



## NYCDaFuture (Sep 16, 2014)

Was just about to post this lol, heard this in the news today on the radio..


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Luckily the cure for ebola is weed: http://marijuana.com/news/2014/10/did-gary-johnson-say-marijuana-cures-ebola/

When is Uber going to start delivering weed already?


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

That's appropriate:
Ebola - disease distinguished by fever and increased susceptibility to bleeding
Uberola - driving for company that will bleed you and your car dry


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Luckily the cure for ebola is weed: http://marijuana.com/news/2014/10/did-gary-johnson-say-marijuana-cures-ebola/
> 
> When is Uber going to start delivering weed already?


Weed cures everything, man !!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

"Officials attempted to contact Uber to identify the individual cabs the patient had ridden in but has not yet received a response."


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Goober said:


> "Officials attempted to contact Uber to identify the individual cabs the patient had ridden in but has not yet received a response."


Hopefully the driver was called into Travis' office to verify the story to him face to face...


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I didn't read this article, but it's better for those people to take an uber than a bus full of people.


----------



## lynn10025 (Oct 24, 2014)

I cannot believe Uber is not taking the car(s) out of service that were involved in this. I smell a MAJOR lawsuit.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Goober said:


> "Officials attempted to contact Uber to identify the individual cabs the patient had ridden in but has not yet received a response."


LMAO


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I didn't read this article, but it's better for those people to take an uber than a bus full of people.


Apparantly he got in Uber car AFTER TRAIN ride.

"Ebola doctor rode the subway, went bowling and took an Uber taxi home before testing positive for deadly virus"


----------



## lynn10025 (Oct 24, 2014)

Amazing, astonishing mismanagement by UBER. Nobody should take an UBER In this city until it is clear what happened to that car.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I didn't read this article, but it's better for those people to take an uber than a bus full of people.


Huh??? Sorry... the more I think about this post , the more I wonder, "What the Heck?"


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DHJ said:


> http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/10...ng-into-possible-ebola-case-in-new-york-city/


that certainly rates 1 star


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> that certainly rates 1 star


Uber ambulance is next


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

lynn10025 said:


> Amazing, astonishing mismanagement by UBER. Nobody should take an UBER In this city until it is clear what happened to that car.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Yup he has Ebola ... confirmed. 

And he rode uber ... confirmed. 

World wide protest couldn't get uber on tv news ... but this did.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Yup he has Ebola ... confirmed.
> 
> And he rode uber ... confirmed.
> 
> World wide protest couldn't get uber on tv news ... but this did.


Oh and Charleston Uber drivers get on news all of the time xD.

My question is, what kind of seat did the Uber driver have? was it leather? was it cloth? How much did the Dr touch? Did the driver clean up after him (probably not). How many more passengers? Are they going to track all passenger now? Did the passengers fly? Are they gonna contact Uber drivers in other cities? Oh boy! I now have the shits!


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I wrote the same bla bla . Quoting a famous journalist "live".... The owners got all pa pa paaaa....

The red pinkh... Hhh


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

New Uber Driver Uniform!


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

SydneyX.. I was more thinking of an Orange condom..

BTW... How are you relating to our sorrows.. in America?... Regarding uber ofcourse... Otherwise we are handeling us and Earth the way we like..


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> SydneyX.. I was more thinking of an Orange condom..
> 
> BTW... How are you relating to our sorrows.. in America?... Regarding uber ofcourse... Otherwise we are handeling us and Earth the way we like..


Its interesting how the Brits seem to have sorted UBER out early on and set up laws that Travis has so far accommodated.

Why The US and Australian regulators cant take a hint is beyond me.


----------

